# Bachmann 2-4-2T which decoder sound card



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone investigated the new Bachmann 2-4-2 T Baldwin? I'm wondering what recommendations there are for a DCC board with sound and what sound would be most appropriate for this little narrow gauge loco.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to use the Loksound Select in ths engine. I've not seen any reports on amperage, but based upon the interface they are providing, I'm hoping that the 1.2 amp rating of the Select will suffice. There's a Select with a 2-6-2T sound option which should be an OK match.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had been waiting for the Loksound for quite a while, and they were coming though in dribbles and dabs. I ordered mine over a year ago, then found the one I wanted was at the end of the list. I went with a Zimo of equivalent price and size and have been very happy. 

The big question is the sound file. Peter, which of the Loksound "sounds" have you selected? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I'm going with a Zimo unit and Axel is working on which sounds will be appropriate. 

I'll report back in due course.


----------

